# لنسخ الصور من المواقع التي لا تسمح بالنسخ



## Coptic Man (27 ديسمبر 2005)

*لنسخ الصور من المواقع التي لا تسمح بالنسخ*

لنسخ الصور من المواقع التي لا تسمح بالنسخ 
بعض المواقع يصعب نسخ الصور منها.لانها تسمى مواقع الجافا بحيث لا تستطيع نسخ او تحميل الصور 
جرب واحده من هالطرق ربما تنجح معاك: 
- الطريقة الأولى : 

1- أضغط مفتاح Esc وأستمر بالضغط عليه . 
2- أنقر بالزر الأيمن على المكان المحمي أو الصور داخل المستعرض وإستمر بالضغط عليها . 
3- إرفع يدك عن زر Esc مع إستمرار الضغط على الزر الإيمن. 
4- إرفع يدك عن الزر الإيمن لتخرج القائمة وليس الرسالة التحذيرية. 


- الطريقة الثانية : حفظ الموقع ثم تعديل السورس كود للصفحة وأزالة الحماية( من قائمـة عرض راح تلاقي أمـر السورس ) . 

- الطريقة الثالثة : إيقاف عمل الجافا في المتصفح . 

- الطريقة الرابعة: الضغط على الزر الأيسر للماوس والأيمن في نفس الوقت. 

- الطريقة الخامسة : اضغط على زر الكنترول ثم إضغط على F10 ضغطة واحدة ( بدون ما تشيل يدك عن الكونترول ) والحين اضغط زر الماوس اليمين .. راح تطلع لك القائمـة 

و انسخ الصوره في المكان اللي انت تحب​


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2005)

في عشرات الطرق الاخرى, منها اخذ سكرين شوت للموقع و من ثم قص الصورة بسهولة تامة, استخدلم سنيفر و من ثم تحديد مصدر الصور و من ثم خزنها, الضغط على ctrl & a و من ثم ctrl & c و من ثم افتح الفرونت بيج و ctrl & v و الباقي عليك... و في الكثير من الطرق الاخرى من اكتشافي الخاص ...


----------

